# Water conditioner expiration



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I got some used aquarium stuff at at a garage sale recently and they had thrown in some 6-8 bottles of water conditioner for making tapwater safe for fish(Tetra "Aquasafe"). However I have no idea how old it is and it doesn't have an expiry date on it either. I was wondering if its OK to use it. The bottles look brand new...they have never been opened. 
Same question for meds.

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I tend to be a little lax, but my wife is a real stickler - if the milk in the fridge hits the expiry date, out it goes..."but, honey, the milk is just fine?"

In this case, you have no idea how old it is and it may no longer be effective AND since conditioner is relatively inexpensive, I think I'd give it the heave ho in favor of conditioner you purchased


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Depending upon the brand, you might be able to ask the manufacturer this question. I believe Seachem maintain that their Prime conditioner never expires. 

I had a jug of Kordon's NovAqua which I was using (and it certainly worked) 12 years after I had bought it and opened it. I can't say all brands are as reliable.


----------

